# Michaels funkins on sale



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

40% off sale ends 9-7-13 
Don't forget to print a 40% off anything coupon too


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

bert1913 said:


> 40% off sale ends 9-7-13
> Don't forget to print a 40% off anything coupon too



Thanks for the heads up. Although Michael's craft pumpkins aren't Funkins if I'm not mistaken. I think only Joann's and Hobby Lobby carry the Funkin product. The two carve differently and the inside color of the pumpkin thickness is different.

BTW Michael's takes smartphone online coupons for scanning so save the paper if you can. Alot more convenient as well. I use to always get to the store and realize I forgot to bring them.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Doesn't look like we have the 40% off anything, only regular priced items. Be great if you could double them up on the pumpkins, alas, no...


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

AC Moore also carries funkins; I was in there today checking them out while buying some crows. 

Incidentally, AC Moore has all their halloween and fall decor marked down on 40% off clearance.


----------

